# Libreoffice-bin unstable- dependency conflict [résolu]

## y351

Bonjour,

Je me retrouve avec un conflit de dépendance pour installer libreoffice-bin :

 *Quote:*   

>  emerge app-office/libreoffice-l10n app-office/libreoffice-bin -av
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Je ne vois pas de solution.Last edited by y351 on Fri Apr 10, 2020 4:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sebB

Peux tu poster ton emerge --info et ton package.keywords ?

----------

## y351

Une tentative de màj :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

----------

## y351

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.3.89 (python 3.6.10-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/hardened/selinux, gcc-9.2.0, glibc-2.29-r7, 5.6.0-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

----------

## y351

Sur une autre machine, je constate le même comportement.

Il ne reconnaît même plus libreoffice-bin :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.3.89 (python 3.6.10-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/systemd, gcc-9.2.0, glibc-2.29-r7, 5.6.0-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

----------

## sebB

Pour tes 2 machines poste tes packages.keywords et tes fichiers world

----------

## y351

J"étais en unstable pour certains problèmes qui depuis ont disparu.

Je suis repassé en stable avec ses dépendances : app-office/libreoffice-bin app-office/libreoffice-l10n app-text/libqxp dev-libs/libixion  app-text/libetonyek app-text/libetonyek

Tout va bien jusque-là

----------

